# The worlds fastest sidewalk salter !!!



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

After getting a job that has a TON of sidewalks i decided to put this together. It can hold 750 lbs of salt at a time. We drop 75 bags per night with this set up and takes about 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Cool idea ...


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Thats cool.
Running of electrical, from the looks of it? did you place a nice switch into one of unused switch holes?

and suggestion, your warning light, not sure how you hooked it up, but there is a whole outside the top back side of the cab on either side, for that wiring harness, instead of pushing the light out, since there is some important electronics behind that light?

Bobcat does sell a spreader, not sure what it holds, or how well it works,


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

forget sidewalks use that thing on the whole lot


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Bruce'sEx;332794 said:


> Thats cool.
> 
> Bobcat does sell a spreader, not sure what it holds, or how well it works,


The Bobcat one is about $4000.00 and doesnt hold as much. I have about $1000.00 plus payroll for one guy to wire it up.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

paphillips;332796 said:


> The Bobcat one is about $4000.00 and doesnt hold as much. I have about $1000.00 plus payroll for one guy to wire it up.


Then if we did sidewalks, I would do what you did for sure.

Have any speed control on it? to change the throw distance, that would be the only advantage I see to using the variable flow hydro


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Bruce'sEx;332805 said:


> Then if we did sidewalks, I would do what you did for sure.
> 
> Have any speed control on it? to change the throw distance, that would be the only advantage I see to using the variable flow hydro


Yep fully variable from 0-9 it will throw 3-30' works great


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Bruce'sEx;332794 said:


> and suggestion, your warning light, not sure how you hooked it up, but there is a whole outside the top back side of the cab on either side, for that wiring harness, instead of pushing the light out, since there is some important electronics behind that light?
> 
> ,


The light is just a cheap truck light that we plug into the cig lighter. Would like to have done it better but we have had to may other projects to complete before the snow comes.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sno-Way also manufactures a spreader for this application.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

DBL;332795 said:


> forget sidewalks use that thing on the whole lot


I would but the parking lot is 40 acres! We put 12 - 15 tons on it.


----------



## Tony Clifton (Nov 26, 2006)

nice looking set-up.
Are you only using salt, or have you tried ice melt.
Lesco Ice Melt II in particular. I am thinking about getting that same spreader but want to be sure it will spread ice melt well and not clog.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Tony Clifton;333108 said:


> nice looking set-up.
> Are you only using salt, or have you tried ice melt.
> Lesco Ice Melt II in particular. I am thinking about getting that same spreader but want to be sure it will spread ice melt well and not clog.


Ive been running Tiger melt and now use ice devil works like a charm! For $800.00 that salter works great


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I hate to break it to you , but I have have about 2 mph on you with these guys....


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Ouch, I can't imagine loading that full of salt bags all night

This year most of sidewalks can be done by jumping the curb in the truck or turning up the salter 

Cheating for the win ; )


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah I wish I could do that, but there is a no salt on concrete rule where we are plowing. Its all Icemelt. luckily the hoppers lower down to the ground.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice salter.. what do you use to clear all the sidewalks with???


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

lawncare18;334699 said:


> Nice salter.. what do you use to clear all the sidewalks with???


We have a 6' v blade for the Bobcat 185 and a 8' push box for the Mustang 2054


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

No worries with the heavy machines on sidewalks???


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

The sidewalks we do are 6" concrete and brick paver. Plus I have about 5 acres of total sidewalk to do....there is no other way.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Andy N.;335967 said:


> No worries with the heavy machines on sidewalks???





salopez;336004 said:


> The sidewalks we do are 6" concrete and brick paver. Plus I have about 5 acres of total sidewalk to do....there is no other way.


Same here, there thick commercial sidewalks the old company used to drive there trucks on the walks (and damaged all the concrete with there steel edges). So i hope the bobcat will be ok.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*These are pretty handy on sidewalks.*

They make a sander for them also.Not as versatile as a skid steer!!!But it does go over 45mph.lol


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

THomas makes a salter that goes on a skidsteer. It is steel construction and you can drive into the sand or salt pile to load it. Then tilt it up and go sanding.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

This is the Thomas web page for the spreader. 
http://www.thomasloaders.com/images/SS_Attachments/HydSpreader.jpg


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

paphillips, is that picture taken at fountan walk in Novi? I live just a few miles away. It would be great to meet some local plow guys to pick your brain a bit ! I have only been in buisness for a couple years , and haven't expanded to plowing yet, but maby one day ! Have a great winter!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

DugHD;336870 said:


> This is the Thomas web page for the spreader.
> http://www.thomasloaders.com/images/SS_Attachments/HydSpreader.jpg


There another company taht does the same, even has one to go a 580's arm in replace of bucket


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Bruce'sEx;337958 said:


> There another company taht does the same, even has one to go a 580's arm in replace of bucket


Sounds cool, i have never seen the one for a backhoe.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.cienormand.com/scr_eng.html


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

not the one I have seen, but thats cool


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

DugHD;338012 said:


> Sounds cool, i have never seen the one for a backhoe.


I think its a JRB brand that has the spreader for the backhoe arm. It self loading !! Very cool


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

MIPlowkid;337906 said:


> paphillips, is that picture taken at fountan walk in Novi? I live just a few miles away. It would be great to meet some local plow guys to pick your brain a bit ! I have only been in buisness for a couple years , and haven't expanded to plowing yet, but maby one day ! Have a great winter!


Yep, 40 acres of asphalt


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Nevermind, wrong thread


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*If you didnt want to be out in it...*

An ATV could be a blast year round......Or something like this if you didn't want to be out in the weather while moving the snow...


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

paphillips;338552 said:


> Yep, 40 acres of asphalt


are you subbing that job or did you get it direct?....didnt troy clogg do it last year right?

that place is huge, the inner-sidewalks are a PITA they used bobcats with 6-8' pushers in there last year and they couldnt get it very clean...

my dad built the lucky strike lanes in there last fall


----------



## flyingn (Dec 21, 2006)

*heres my sidewalk salter. And plower*


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;339681 said:


> are you subbing that job or did you get it direct?....didnt troy clogg do it last year right?
> 
> that place is huge, the inner-sidewalks are a PITA they used bobcats with 6-8' pushers in there last year and they couldnt get it very clean...
> 
> my dad built the lucky strike lanes in there last fall


We have the job direct. Cut & Care had it last year. We have 2 bobcats with 8' boxes and a case 580 with a 12' to get in the sidewalks
. That place is realy cool ! and real busy at night


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

flyingn;340035 said:


>


Sweet! wesport wesport wesport


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeh, that's nice, you have heat in it?


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Could you please post some more pics of that, that is my dream machine!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

flyingn;340035 said:


>


Do you find the salter throws to much outside the path way?


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

And another thing, how much did that spreader run ya?


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

*Sorry but mine does 25MPH!*

Here's my sidewalk plow and salter, Holds 1300#s of salt, also with the blower we can move 800 tons of snow/hour.:waving: 
Bill


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

nsmilligan;342207 said:


> Here's my sidewalk plow and salter, Holds 1300#s of salt, also with the blower we can move 800 tons of snow/hour.:waving:
> Bill


WOW i feel like such a little boy after looking at that sidewalk machine !!!!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.cpbuckets.com/pdf/snow_removal_brochure.pdf

This is the back hoe salter


----------



## flyingn (Dec 21, 2006)

heat and defroster.. and wipers.. 



starc;340809 said:
 

> Yeh, that's nice, you have heat in it?


----------



## flyingn (Dec 21, 2006)

Idealtim;341712 said:


> Could you please post some more pics of that, that is my dream machine!


----------



## flyingn (Dec 21, 2006)

I can adjust the 'wings' to change the width of the throw. 
So it works fine..



Bruce'sEx;341718 said:


> Do you find the salter throws to much outside the path way?


----------



## flyingn (Dec 21, 2006)

I think it was $2500 or so but its been a few years....



Idealtim;341724 said:


> And another thing, how much did that spreader run ya?


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Ive got a Polaris Ranger, similar machine to your Kubota. That is the Curtis plow system, isnt it? I put a Blackline Plow on mine, works fine and has the option of Power angle. I was thinking about a salter/sander for mine, did you consider the tailgate type that fits in a 2" receiver? Also have you considered the box ends on the plow?


----------



## flyingn (Dec 21, 2006)

no, Its Kubota plow. Power angling too.. Its 5' wide with is perfect for me. No wings necessary.. The salter holds way more salt then a hitch mount unit. I can put 600 lbs of salt in it + all the weight is not over the end of the vehicle.


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Well its a sweet machine, no doubt. I dont think I can justify the 3k for the spreader, but thats the way Id go if I could too.


----------



## Doug Montanari (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice set up what type of tires are you running on your machine and do you also push snow with it? if so are you using a blade, bucket, or box plow?


----------



## Doug Montanari (Dec 23, 2006)

paphillips;332764 said:


> After getting a job that has a TON of sidewalks i decided to put this together. It can hold 750 lbs of salt at a time. We drop 75 bags per night with this set up and takes about 1 1/2 hours.


Can you please tell me what type of tires you are running on your machine and are you using it to plow with also if so are you using a plow blade, box plow or the bucket?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Doug Montanari;349817 said:


> Can you please tell me what type of tires you are running on your machine and are you using it to plow with also if so are you using a plow blade, box plow or the bucket?


Im not sure of the tire brand(i will check)I told the bridgestone/firestone dealer i wanted a good tire that is not as aggressive as a typical bobcat tire that would not mark up the walks. They were about $550.00 a set. Im running a Swedway 6' v blade on this machine and a 8' pushbox for a Mustang. i figure the blade will do the detail work and the box will clean up!


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

How about a poly edge for the sidewalk blades?


----------

